# Dirtyness going down on Mythbusters



## Matti_Ice (Jul 22, 2011)

Ok so I'm addicted to the show Mythbusters. As a self-proclaimed tinkerer, builder, tearing shit upper, I love watching what these masterful people can do. Anywho...Tory and Kari...I know Kari is married but come on! Who else thinks something is going on between those 2? Anyone else agree?


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 22, 2011)

Sevenstring.org? More like TVgossiprumor.org 



Its a cool show for sure and if I'm just lying there veg'ing out I'll watch an episode or 7. Didnt that chick wear a Venom shirt once?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jul 22, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Its a cool show for sure and if I'm just lying there veg'ing out I'll watch an episode or 7. Didnt that chick wear a Venom shirt once?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2011)

I would. She's a milf.


----------



## Demiurge (Jul 23, 2011)

Matti_Ice said:


> Anywho...Tory and Kari...I know Kari is married but come on! Who else thinks something is going on between those 2? Anyone else agree?



We haven't seen how pale her baby is- could be Adam's. Redhead solidarity.


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh yes, I'd Totally would. 

A friend of mine sent me this, told me to watch it with my eyes closed: 

 

0:48 is where the fun begins, try it yourself, and let your mind carry you


----------



## Ryan-ZenGtr- (Jul 23, 2011)

@demiurge

Redhead solidarity


----------



## Matti_Ice (Jul 23, 2011)

I think everyone on mythbusters is a metal head, with the exception of Jamie....he strikes me as the hardcore gangsta rap type


----------

